# Slip Slidin' Away



## invisible (Feb 9, 2011)

"Believe we're gliding down the highway, when in fact we're slip slidin' away" (Paul Simon)

Nature's wild mood swings in early February have left rural Manitoba looking like this... A major flood is expected in the spring around here.







Thanks for looking...


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul Simon?

Cool shot.


----------



## invisible (Feb 9, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Paul Simon?


Oops, you're correct, thanks. Just fixed it.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

:lmao:  I was thinking the (S & G) was for for something else.


----------



## invisible (Feb 9, 2011)

kundalini said:


> :lmao:  I was thinking the (S & G) was for for something else.


The only version I knew was the live one from that concert in Central Park... so I assumed it was a Simon & Garfunkel song...


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2011)

Awe...how cute the old people are playing...lol


----------



## invisible (Feb 9, 2011)

mishele said:


> Awe...how cute the old people are playing...lol


We were wondering where you were, and finally decided to start without you :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2011)

:lmao: I have no idea what that song is........

I'll have to look it up....=)


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2011)

Please tell me that what I see is *not* ice on the road?
That would mean a national catastrophe, if that happened HERE!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2011)

Truly amazing shot

Regards


----------



## invisible (Feb 13, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Please tell me that what I see is *not* ice on the road?
> That would mean a national catastrophe, if that happened HERE!


This is actually the side of the road  What you have here is a LOT of snow. Last week we had  in the middle of a frigid winter  a day with above-zero temperatures, good enough to thaw the top layer of snow... But the next day the temperature plummeted and froze the layer of snow that had just thawed. So right now the top layer of the snow is frozen solid. You can even walk on it in some parts, but it's very slippery (and the ice can break under you).

The same phenomenon happened everywhere around here. 

Thanks everybody for taking a look and commenting!


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 13, 2011)

Wonderful image! Very scary looking, I like!


----------



## holland1945 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## invisible (Feb 14, 2011)

JoshC. said:


> Wonderful image! Very scary looking, I like!





holland1945 said:


> Wonderful.


Thank you, guys!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 14, 2011)

works great as black & white.  the texture is really nice.


----------



## McNugget801 (Feb 14, 2011)

cool shot
lots on noise in the upper left third of the image.


----------



## invisible (Feb 15, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> lots on noise in the upper left third of the image.


The noise was deliberately added in post  I might've gone a bit overboard though.

Thank you, guys!


----------



## calexcyou (Feb 21, 2011)

wow... that is too much ...


----------

